# L200



## pamonster (Jun 26, 2003)

He had been at the LFS for about a month now. We go atleast once a week for stuff, if not more and I wanted him every time. My fieonce's tank's pleco died a bit ago and today she choose him as her new pleco. He rules! I would have bought him, but I already have the most dominant pleco in the world and couldnt justify forking over the $ for him. But we got him now, and as with all the cool fish in her community tank, I will eventualy take him for one of mine!!!!! Mwa hahahahahahah!

Here he is cleaning the car!


----------



## pamonster (Jun 26, 2003)

And here is my sweet pleco, my 14" L196!!!! OOOOOOO







Look how clean his tank is! lol


----------



## Gordeez (Sep 21, 2003)

Reg. Plecos are Sweet and Amazing when they get bigger.


----------



## bmpower007 (Feb 11, 2005)

Plecos look great, like the salfin on the 14 incher


----------



## Ries (Mar 20, 2004)

looks good .its a verry nice fish. here a pic from my pleco its a gold nugget


----------



## mashunter18 (Jan 2, 2004)

like the fins on that ugy...


----------



## jan (Apr 24, 2004)

Great looking lemon spot







. Did you know that this pleco specie lives in real fast moving waters in the wild (just want to share)


----------



## Puff (Feb 14, 2005)

i got a 4 inch leopard pleco a month ago, its at least 5 inches now. he's awesome. get's aggressive with my FH, and it's dug tunnel systems under my logs.lol. he eats algae wafers whole almost.lol. i love the different plecos. the guy i bought mine from is now breeding royal blue panaques, zebra plecos, and leopard plecos. i cant wait to get a blue panaque and zebra plec. but for a different tank. i know the panaques are aggressive, but not the zebras.lol.

awesome plecos man! i love em! that big guy swimming through the tank looks like a shark,lol


----------



## benJii (Feb 17, 2005)

Puff said:


> i got a 4 inch leopard pleco a month ago, its at least 5 inches now. he's awesome. get's aggressive with my FH, and it's dug tunnel systems under my logs.lol. he eats algae wafers whole almost.lol. i love the different plecos. the guy i bought mine from is now breeding royal blue panaques, zebra plecos, and leopard plecos. i cant wait to get a blue panaque and zebra plec. but for a different tank. i know the panaques are aggressive, but not the zebras.lol.
> 
> awesome plecos man! i love em! that big guy swimming through the tank looks like a shark,lol
> [snapback]1133209[/snapback]​


blue panaques are not true panaques, and i advise agaist em as over 90% die in tanks

and zebras are really expensive, REALLY

yeah what jan said is true, they live in like white water rapids

BTW puff try some more meaty foods with your pleco, to my knowledge leos 114's are mainly carnivores


----------



## pamonster (Jun 26, 2003)

jan said:


> Great looking lemon spot
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I did know that, I actually quadrupled the tanks filtration to increase water flow. I'll probibly toss in a powerhead soon too. 
This is a great pleco/catfish site http://www.planetcatfish.com/core/index.php


----------



## malicious1 (Jul 4, 2005)

those plecos look good


----------



## Husky_Jim (May 26, 2003)

pamonster said:


> He had been at the LFS for about a month now. We go atleast once a week for stuff, if not more and I wanted him every time. My fieonce's tank's pleco died a bit ago and today she choose him as her new pleco. He rules! I would have bought him, but I already have the most dominant pleco in the world and couldnt justify forking over the $ for him. But we got him now, and as with all the cool fish in her community tank, I will eventualy take him for one of mine!!!!! Mwa hahahahahahah!
> 
> Here he is cleaning the car!
> [snapback]1130885[/snapback]​


*Nice Ancistrinae man!There are some rumors that Venezuela will stop exporting them soon.....so great buy! *











Tibs said:


> blue panaques are not true panaques, and i advise agaist em as over 90% die in tanks
> 
> [snapback]1133235[/snapback]​


*The so called blue-panaque are in fact Ancistrinae (L239).Where did you heard that they die in tanks?*


----------



## pamonster (Jun 26, 2003)

Why are they stopping? Reduced numbers or something?


----------



## Judazzz (Jan 13, 2003)

pamonster said:


> Why are they stopping? Reduced numbers or something?
> [snapback]1134673[/snapback]​


Probably the same reason as why the export of Zebra Pleco's has been stopped - to save the wild population before they all end up in fish tanks.

That's a gorgeous Lemon, PM








And that sailfin looks amazing as well - especially that second picture (looks like a space craft)!

Jim: I too read on a number of reliable Catfish sites (Plecofanatics.com, L-Welse.com and Planetcatfish) that Blue Panaques are quite sensitive, and that many of them die during quarantaine (possible due to the dying off of bacteria in the gut during transport, which prevents the absorption of nutrients, which in turn is why many die even though they are eating).
It's quite similar too what often happens to Gold Nuggets and Mango Pleco's (L047) during quarantaine. I'm no ichthyologist, but that, combined with the fact that L239's have a very similar suckermouth, overall body shape and colored seams on caudal and dorsal fin (light blue), as well as similar diets and behaviour, makes me think that L239 might in fact be a Baryancistrus species. My own L239 certainly resembles my Gold Nugget very closely in all those aspects.


----------

